# Washing fleece



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

So today I decided to wash his fleece with out a dryer sheet. Which caused the fleece to have a lot of static. I am now getting shocked by everything in my house and am scared to pick of Quillbert or put him on the fleece I just washed. Any suggestions? I just don't want to hurt the poor little man.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The static shouldn't last very long. I don't use dryer sheets with any of my hedgehog laundry (multiple loads per week) and have never had a problem with static. Just put him on it, if there's any left over (shouldn't be) and he gets a little shock, it's not going to do any damage anyway.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

You can also use dryer balls. They don't work nearly as well as dryer sheets, but are better than nothing and don't have chemicals.
Here is an example: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005U9Y71Y


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

I usually use the free and sensitive sheets and detergent. But I'm currently still shocking everything I touch even though its been like 45 min. :? So I guess I'll just wait a bit longer.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

I ran out of the dryer sheet which is why I didn't use any.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I use vinegar in the wash. In addition to its oft touted disinfectant qualities, it acts as a fabric softener and static reducer.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

smhufflepuff said:


> I use vinegar in the wash. In addition to its oft touted disinfectant qualities, it acts as a fabric softener and static reducer.


I use vinegar as well!  In fact it's the only disinfectant that comes near Mal.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just hang dry my fleece, it dries really fast...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Our fleece liners are crazy staticy too! I just go around touching things after pulling them out to discharge any extra static on me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I always just used scent- and dye-free detergent and softener for Lily's blankets and liners, never had a static problem!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I take one of the unscented dryer sheets and usually cut it into sixths and throw a piece in. It's enough where they softener won't affect the absorbency but still keep them shock-proof.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Thats actually a good Idea I think I may start cutting them smaller. Which also means I don't have to buy dryer sheets as often.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I do it all the time! A load of people laundry really only needs half of a sheet.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I add vinegar to my wash (all of it) and that takes the static away. I don't reccomend dryer sheets of any kind for any clothing because the chemicals in the dry sheets actually wear out your fabric faster.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I cut dryer sheets as well and only ever use the unscented/undyed detergent and unscented dryer sheets. Cut mine in fourths for Emma's loads. (Her cage liners are 2x3 feet and thick and there are always 2 in a load plus all her towels from footbaths that week and fleece blankets/pieces she uses in her igloo), never have static!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I also use vinegar in all our wash, though it's never done anything for the static, for me at least. Course, back when I did use dryer sheets the fleece liners were still static-y, so maybe it's just me!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I make my own detergent and don't usually have a problem with static


----------

